# Where does Computer Science take you?



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

I will be starting college in September ( hopefully ) and wish to study for my degree in Computer Science or maybe Software Engineering. I had previously studied for computer programming in the UK for web development, but came to America to start over with a new life. I would love to become a software developer but at the same time would love to develop new programming languages and maybe new computer architecture, like they do at Intel and Nvidia so forth. I am not sure which degree will get my where I wish to go / most options. The university says that CS is my best choice for options. I thought I would ask you guys. I work as a web programmer right now, which is fine, but I want to be involved where it all really happens. 
Just so confused and do not want to waste 4 years of studying.


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

neonjuice said:


> I will be starting college in September ( hopefully ) and wish to study for my degree in Computer Science or maybe Software Engineering. I had previously studied for computer programming in the UK for web development, but came to America to start over with a new life. I would love to become a software developer but at the same time would love to develop new programming languages and maybe new computer architecture, like they do at Intel and Nvidia so forth. I am not sure which degree will get my where I wish to go / most options. The university says that CS is my best choice for options. I thought I would ask you guys. I work as a web programmer right now, which is fine, but I want to be involved where it all really happens.
> Just so confused and do not want to waste 4 years of studying.


dude according to me u should start with certification, they are hot in demand. u can go for mcad, mcsd(old 1') or mcts (new generation) certification from Microsoft. u can check out there site for the technology u want to work on. u can also go for java technology, java certifications.

as far as new computer architechture is concern there are various certifications provided by Microsoft. u can check there site for that. 

u can do degree also side by side if u wish, coz in higher level certification, a certain degree is reqd, employers ask for that at interview time. u cna do it privately n focused on certification n do some job also to gain some experience reqd for top level certifications.


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

neonjuice said:


> I would love to become a software developer but at the same time would love to develop new programming languages and maybe new computer architecture, like they do at Intel and Nvidia so forth. I am not sure which degree will get my where I wish to go / most options. The university says that CS is my best choice for options. I thought I would ask you guys. I work as a web programmer right now, which is fine, but I want to be involved where it all really happens.
> Just so confused and do not want to waste 4 years of studying.


That sounds deep. If you have a passion for it, go for it. However, if you're looking to get into development and research ie inventing new programming lanaguages, you might need more than a degree (PHD maybe.... 6-7 ish years study). Is this the route where you wanna go? Depends if you just want a career to put food on the table or if you want to be innovator of new technology. By the way this aint easy.....

If you decide to do a CS degree, it wont be a complete waste, it will be an experience. In 3 years time, you will have a different outlook, perhaps even different objectivies and ambitions. Most importantly, University will introduce you to contacts whithin the industry, if thats what you're lacking.


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

dude i agree with silvrdwn...u dnt wate 4 yrs of studying in an university, u'll get more contacts n u r knowledge n skills will improve in that environment. u'll get more hel from ur faculties n frens over dere...as i suggest u earlier u can go by that way also.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I took Computer Science, very interesting. Never pursued it though, I'm more for 3D Animation myself.

Good Luck. Hope you make lots of money and remember TSF!


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

wait ... If you can do 4 year degree, do it ... you will regret it later if you don't.

A CS degree will take you anywhere ... from programing, network admin/design, or anything else computers.

Certs are great on top of that .. but having a degree means you wont be caped on what you can do. You won't get a high level position in 10 years unless you have a degree.

A degree is really the minimum.


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

c in my opinion it goes like this. degree-->certification-->experience. degree is required, if u are aiming higher levels. there it comes under eligibility criteria. if u r certified and degree, it means another feather on ur cap..with experience over it..u become a star in the company. so wasting 4 years in a degree, its not true..every1 going for certification, must be a graduate or pursuing it...


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*C is a language, Comp Sci is a variety of different things.*


----------



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replies. Right now I am studying for the compTIA A+ exam and then looking at getting Microsoft certified. They have alot to select from at MS. I plan for my degree to be my main base and as you guys said, use certificates as a feather in the cap.


----------



## ronaldmoore (Jun 30, 2009)

As a Computer Science professional, there is a wide range of opportunities waiting for you once you complete the required qualifications and certifications. You could find yourself in a variety of environments in academics, research, private and business organizations, government or industry. These jobs would demand a skill set of analyzing problems, finding solutions, testing, using multi-media equipment or product development. There are a number of vocational areas in computing, some of which include Computer Design and Engineering, Information Technology, Software Engineering, Computer Architecture, Software Applications, Computer Theory, Operating Systems and Networks and Artificial Intelligence. As a graduate with a computer science degree from California College San Diego (CCSD), I would definitely advise you to be armed with a degree before entering the work place. You won't regret it.


----------

